# Skill Assessment CDR



## Chetd (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey all :help:

I am a civil Engineer from India, and I am planning to get my degree assessed from Engineer Australia. I have to write 3 career episodes for this. 

Please share some samples of career episodes (preferably Civil Engineering), if possible.


Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ask your close friend, GOOGLE.


----------



## Chetd (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Vinhnguyenvan19781983

I tried, but was not satisfied with the results. If possible can you pleas share any career episode?

Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Before I was the same as you, tried to find out samples of CDR for my discipline. I found some CDRs (other disciplines) from Google but it was not helpful. I realised that whenever I read CDR from others, I could not make my own and I would follow the CDR samples and it would be very risky when EA evaluates my CDR. So, I gave up to refer to sample CDR, instead I referred to EA booklet and followed the instructions in there.

Writing CDR is a very interesting work and please make your own.

You can refer to the thread below. I found it very helpful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/231857-cdr-writing-guide.html


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I believe people generally think that if they take stuff from other samples, twist and turn it to make their own, it'll help. It may help in some cases, but I guess since these career episode are so lengthy and detailed, there is always a chance that you may not end up with a satisfactory CDR.


----------

